# $5000 for 5 star rating



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

I bet you $5000 they don't do it.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

"I have recently achieved five star status and *purpose* that you reward me ..."

Five-star speller. Stellar!

/sarcasm

Edit: At least they responded! That's more than I would expect.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Predictive spelling - always a pain.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

A MESSAGE FROM THE DRIVER SUPPORT TEAM:

Thank you @Muchado for your very well thought out suggestion. We value our Partner's input and very often incorporate good ideas into company policy. You are to be commended both for your excellent achievement and your willingness to share valuable ideas.

We were so impressed with your achievement and suggestion that the Management Team here has reviewed your input and decided that you have most definitely earned a reward. In fact, we have included rewards for this achievement worldwide based on your input. Thanks for your positive influence!

Please print out the enclosed coupon for a buy one get one free voucher that can be used at any participating Starbucks. Thank you and here's to another 5000 5* rides!

-Rohit


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah, I am sure your suggestion will be acted on positively so why don't you go out and start spending the money?


----------



## marinedr (Aug 21, 2019)

5 stars for how many trips?
Someone already gave me 4 stars 

Found it 500 trips. Cool, very cool!


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Uber lost 5+ billion dollars, in the last quarter, and you want 5k pounds as reward for achievement of 5*?!

Here's some advice - on your drunk outings - call your ex. Don't write Rohit and expect him to show mercy. :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Muchado said:


> View attachment 347450
> 
> 
> I bet you $5000 they don't do it.


Congratulations on your five star achievement. That's quite an accomplishment. Considering how many paxholes out there are only too willing to torpedo your ratings.?

If Uber would fire every single employee connected with their Uber Pro program. Which they actually believe is going to motivate drivers. They could easily afford to pay you the $5,000. Which once the word got out that you can earn $5,000 for maintaining a 5-star rating. Would certainly motivate the hell out of most PPL.
S*how me the money!*


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Muchado said:


> View attachment 347450
> 
> 
> I bet you $5000 they don't do it.


All they can offer him is another badge :roflmao:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Countered with 50 pesos and an autographed pic of Dara.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Is that a joke? Looks like something you'd see on The Onion.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Is that a joke? Looks like something you'd see on The Onion.


Which part - driving for uber or asking uber to pay you 5k pounds?! Lololol


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Is the money really worth the price paid? That much ass sucking, boot licking and bending over for ratings...


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I hear Uber gives out pretty cool balloons


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> I hear Uber gives out pretty cool balloons


I think all he really wants is a really cool balloon... :biggrin:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberPete1911 said:


> I think all he really wants is a really cool balloon... :biggrin:


Only if the balloon is twisted into the shape of a service animal. :coolio: :laugh:


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Muchado said:


> View attachment 347450
> 
> 
> I bet you $5000 they don't do it.


What do you mean by achieving a 5-star status?
Doesn't everybody start with 5-stars on a clean slate - then you drop??


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Muchado said:


> I bet you $5000 they don't do it.


I know what you're doing here...


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

they responded after long continous laughing


----------

